# Hmmmm



## Hunted Pack (Dec 23, 2008)

So out of curiosity i threw in a betta bite pellet to see if they would eat it and they did well one of them got to it first so i threw in a couple of more and they all started eating it







and they wanted more so i gave them alittle more.I was shocked i thought they only ate live food is that normal for them to turn to pellets so fast?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm no expert but I don't think betta's are supposed to eat live food.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i think hes has p's and threw pellets in there and they ate them.

and to awsner your question some p's take to pellets right away some dont. you should go buy some hakari bio gold pellets. you shouldnt feed live unless the fish are quarantined so your fish dont get parasites and disease


----------



## Hunted Pack (Dec 23, 2008)

jmax611 said:


> i think hes has p's and threw pellets in there and they ate them.
> 
> and to awsner your question some p's take to pellets right away some dont. you should go buy some hakari bio gold pellets. you shouldnt feed live unless the fish are quarantined so your fish dont get parasites and disease


The only thing i fed them was krill just by chance i threw in the one pellet to see if they would eat it and they did but i will definitely buy them the pellets that you described.oh and i think you made a mistake im not a he lol im a she


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

to pfury Serena, what kind of p's you got and how many?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

You definitely got lucky. Must be some smart piranha.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

Serena24 said:


> i think hes has p's and threw pellets in there and they ate them.
> 
> and to awsner your question some p's take to pellets right away some dont. you should go buy some hakari bio gold pellets. you shouldnt feed live unless the fish are quarantined so your fish dont get parasites and disease


The only thing i fed them was krill just by chance i threw in the one pellet to see if they would eat it and they did but i will definitely buy them the pellets that you described.oh and i think you made a mistake im not a he lol im a she
[/quote]
you "think?" LOL, Your not sure? just messin


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Like Mr. Snake said... you're fortunate.
Most people have to go through a huge ordeal to get their piranhas to eat pellets.

A high grade pellet like Hikari Cichlid Gold is about the most nutritious staple you can feed them.


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

my fish didnt like their massivore delite at first now they go wild when i drop a few pellets in there. i noticed their reds are getting bright since i started feeding them the pellets (Been about a month)


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Check my guys out on pellets.

Bear in mind that this is their 3rd feeding today, so it's not like they're starving or anything.
They totally frenzy over pellets everytime.


----------

